# Apprenticeship questions



## 1wireman1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread, so forgive me if it's not, but I just had a few questions about the apprenticeship application process. I went in at the end of march to take the aptitude test, and was told that I'd hear back in 4-6 weeks to know if I passed or not, and that the interview process would be 6-8 weeks. Well, back at the beginning of this month, May, my buddy and I both received letters telling us we passed the aptitude test, yet we both thought that we would receive our interview dates in the same letter, which wasn't true. My question is, about when could we expect to be interviewed, and then how long after the interview would we find out if we've been accepted into the program or not? It's unclear if the 6-8 week interview process was in addition to the initial 4-6 weeks or not. I understand they had a lot of applicants, but I'm eager to get through the process and, hopefully, into the program. Also, any advice for what to expect on the interview would be great. Btw, my local is 302.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Inside wireman or outside lineman? I tested march 15, got my letter with my interview date may 17 on April 26th. I'm going outside 351. Interview is more the anticipation than the actual interview it was over before I knew it. I brought resumes and also dressed in a suit. They ask why you want to be an electrician, about why you feel you're qualified. What you think an electrician... In my case lineman does. There's about 7-8 guys just blasting you with questions. I tried to practice but didn't really respond with answers I practiced. Good luck man it's a lot easier than you'd ever think.


----------



## 1wireman1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry, inside wireman. Thank you, I appreciate it. Yeah I've only ever done interviews where there were at most 2 people asking me questions so having a panel is definitely something that is stressing me out quite a bit.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Believe me I felt the same. It's over before you know it. Just be as honest as possible. If you lie they'll question you and catch it


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, if you're CPR certified bring those cards, your license, your social. I went and got CPR certified from the Red Cross before my interview and I think they liked the initiative that took. They put me on the list they pull off of, ours is 115 guys. I haven't received my ranking yet but the committee said I'd be in the higher end of the list based on my testing and interview. Good luck.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry to barge in, but were there any subjects in particular to go over before the aptitude test? Any info is appreciated thanks


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

Did you go to high school here in Portland? If so, Freshman Algebra is what I heard is on it. There's no test for residential, which is what I start in a couple weeks. I heard there's also shapes and logic questions. Other people can chime in on that. 

When I took the asvab, those questions (shapes/logic) were brutal, but I did very well.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was harder than algebra 1 out here In jersey. I took outside lineman test. Ill get you a website to study from when I get home. Don't be fooled the test isn't made to be easy.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

The only test I took was the outside lineman test it's completely different. There was a ton of algebra and patterns. Yours may have electrical specific questions on it but I can't be positive. I would go ahead and go over algebra, here is a website to brush you up on the math portion. I used this site and did extremely well on my test. The reading comprehension part is so easy but the math is what would get you. You may have an extra section on electrical questions or memory.

Here's the site.

http://library.thinkquest.org/20991/intro.html

Good luck don't freak out too much. They don't expect you to be perfect... The test is set up that way no one gets a perfect score. Just do some studying and brush up on your math.

Here is a link to the sample aptitude test I had to take. Don't take my word on it being the same for the inside because I think yours will be more thank just this.

http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's the message I sent to another guy who asked about the test. I went all the way through algebra 2 on the site and went over the graphs part of it as well. Graphs to tables tables to graphs graphing linear equations and being able to connect a table to a graph will be on it. They want to know that you can comprehend the same notations in different ways. I got a 6/9.. Most people in my class got 4 and below and one guy scored a 7... He was also in college for two years prior. It's not an easy test, but thoroughly prepare yourself and you'll do fine. In my experience they interviewed anyone who scored 3/9 or better. Not sure how it works for your local or the inside test all together.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

My math from high school only averaged around a c, so I recently took the online techmath the najtc offers and I got 92.7% on my final exam. I most definitely will check out that website though!! Thanks for all the positive feed back!!!


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's probably a great head start. I'm still patiently waiting on a phone call to start so I know how nerve racking the process is. Only been two months for me now, some people never get picked for the whole two years they're on the list. For now ill work my construction, good luck with everything man, I hope you get in!


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've always wondered about that algebra requirement ! I'm still waiting to use it for the first time. The only fuzzy logic I ever ran into is when I signed the book. No doubt there is a perfectly logical explanation.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

What local are you in spunk I see you're from NJ?


----------

